# Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Guten Tag,

ich bin dabei mir ein neuen PC zusammen zu bauen und würde gerne wissen wie viele Lüfter ich an dieses Mainboard anschließen kann -> 8485134 - ASRock B85 Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

Tut mir leid aber ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit dem PC aus. Würde mich aber über Antworten freuen!

Liebe Grüße 
Oleg


----------



## Shaav (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

" 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin"


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen 4-Pin und 3-Pin? Oder kann ich jeden Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## Shaav (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Ja, einen PIN. Das Drosseln der Lüfter über das Mainboard geht z.B. nicht wenn du 3pin an 4pin anschließt. Warum schließt du sie nicht einfach am Netzteil an?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Dann geht erst recht keine Steuerung.


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Wie schon gesagt kenne mich nicht so gut aus und außerdem habe ich mir vor diese Teile zu bestellen also habe sie noch nicht.


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Ich möchte mir dieses Gehäuse holen -> Corsair Carbide Series 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss 
Dort sind schon 4 Lüfter vorinstalliert und frage mich ob sie alle an das Mainboard angeschlossen werden können.


----------



## Maddrax111 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Welches Gehäuse denn? Hat das eine Lüftersteuerung? 

Ansonsten kann man im Bios beim B85 für die 3 PIN Lüfter abhängig von der Temp einstellen auf wie viel Prozent die laufen.


----------



## markus1612 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Wie soll denn das System aussehen?


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
CPU Kühler: EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware,
Grafikkarte: 64514 - 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Netzteil: 550 Watt Seasonic G-Series G-550 Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Gehäuse: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-weiss_769921.html
Mainboard: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_854976.html


----------



## Fafafin (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*



Shaav schrieb:


> " 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin"



Falsch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*



> Das Drosseln der Lüfter über das Mainboard geht z.B. nicht wenn du 3pin an 4pin anschließt.


Warum nicht? Ist dann soweit möglich nur eine Umstellung im Bios von PWM auf Voltage Control oder umgekehrt. Ist halt die Frage wie viele davon regelbar sind. Generell könnte man die Lüfter mischen nur kann es passieren das die Lüfter dann zum klackern neigen können bei geringer Drehzahl.
Was soll den alles in den Rechner und welches Gehäuse ist geplant? Man muss nicht zwingend alle Anschlüsse nutzen da in der Masse wohl 2 Lüfter reichen könnten ( man kann sogar bis 140mm notfalls 2 Lüfter an einem Port betreiben )


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
CPU Kühler: EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware,
Grafikkarte: 64514 - 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Netzteil: 550 Watt Seasonic G-Series G-550 Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Gehäuse: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-weiss_769921.html
Mainboard: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_854976.html


----------



## Shaav (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Falsch.




Ich zitiere mal den Hersteller:
- 2 x CPU Fan connectors (1 x 4-pin, 1 x 3-pin)
- 2 x Chassis Fan connectors (2 x 4-pin)
- 1 x Power Fan connector (3-pin)




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist dann soweit möglich nur eine Umstellung im Bios von PWM auf Voltage Control oder umgekehrt. Ist halt die Frage wie viele davon regelbar sind.



Ja, find mal ein Mainboard das das kann.


----------



## Fafafin (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Das B85 Pro4 hat 2 Anschlüsse 4-Pin mit PWM-Regelung für Gehäuselüfter (CHA_FAN1, CHA-Fan2) und 1 Anschluss 3-Pin ohne Regelung für einen Netzteil-Lüfter (PWR_FAN). 
Die mitgelieferten 3-Pin-Lüfter des Gehäuse wirst du damit nicht regeln können, d.h., die Lüfter würden immer auf max. Drehzahl laufen.
Also entweder die 120er Lüfter gegen PWM-Modelle tauschen und den 200er Lüfter mittels 9V-Adapter auf mittlere Drehzahl drosseln oder eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen (Bitfenix Recon o.ä.)


----------



## OlegT (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Mit welcher Drehzahl sie laufen ist mir relativ egal solange ALLE Lüfter laufen ist alles gut ^^. Nur um jetzt ganz sicher zu gehen - Würden alle Lüfter laufen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Ich habe selber das B85M Pro 4. Bei dem geht Voltage Control nicht. Man kann nur pro Lüfteranschluss 5 Profile einstellen auf wie viel Prozent der Lüfter bei so und so viel Grad laufen sollen.


----------



## Malkolm (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Mittels Y-Kabeln kannst du die Zahl der Lüfter deutlich erhöhen. Jeder 3/4 Pin Anschluß ist für 1A ausgelegt, je nach Lüfter sind also 3-5 pro Anschluß machbar.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Das B85 Pro4 hat 2 Anschlüsse 4-Pin mit PWM-Regelung für Gehäuselüfter (CHA_FAN1, CHA-Fan2) und 1 Anschluss 3-Pin ohne Regelung für einen Netzteil-Lüfter (PWR_FAN).
> Die mitgelieferten 3-Pin-Lüfter des Gehäuse wirst du damit nicht regeln können, d.h., die Lüfter würden immer auf max. Drehzahl laufen.
> Also entweder die 120er Lüfter gegen PWM-Modelle tauschen und den 200er Lüfter mittels 9V-Adapter auf mittlere Drehzahl drosseln oder eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen (Bitfenix Recon o.ä.)



Oder die integrierte Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse nutzen, welche meist eh über Molex Stecker angeschlossen werden. Leider kann ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen wieviele Anschlüsse die Steuerung mit bringt. Vermute mal 3-4  "3-Pin"- Anschlüsse, eher 3 bei Corsair üblich.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Mittels Y-Kabeln kannst du die Zahl der Lüfter  deutlich erhöhen. Jeder 3/4 Pin Anschluß ist für 1A ausgelegt, je nach  Lüfter sind also 3-5 pro Anschluß machbar.



Würde pauschal nur 2 Lüfter pro Anschluss empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Lüfter kann ich an mein Mainboard anschließen?*

Die beiden Frontlüfter kann man an einen Anschluss betreiben ( sollten ja eh gleiche Drehzahl haben ) und am anderen Port den rückwärtigen Lüfter


----------

